# Thời tiết 40-45 độ, 4 món mỹ phẩm này cô gái nào cũng phải có nếu không muốn thành than!



## vietmom (29/5/19)

Những ngày hè thời tiết nóng như thiêu như đốt này chính là kẻ thù không đội trời chung với làn da. Để bảo vệ chúng “sống sót” qua mùa hè này, bạn cần trang bị cho mình những thứ dưới đây.
Mọi cô gái đều mong muốn mình có 1 làn da trắng hồng, rạng rỡ bởi “nhất dáng, nhì da”, nhan sắc của bạn sẽ được nâng lên vài phần nếu bạn có được làn da như ý. Thế nhưng, công sức skincare, thoa kem dưỡng cả năm của bạn sẽ đổ xuống sông xuống bể dưới cái nắng gay gắt của mùa hè. Để bảo vệ, và cứu lấy làn da của mình dưới nền nhiệt 40-45 độ, bạn cần trang bị cho mình những vật dụng dưới đây.

*1. Kem chống nắng*
“Người yêu có thể không có nhưng kem chống nắng nhất định phải có 1 chai” là chân lý mà cô gái nào cũng nên học theo nếu muốn mình có ngoại hình thật là xinh đẹp. Kem chống nắng là món mỹ phẩm bất ly thân của phái đẹp, bất kể trời âm u hay nắng, đặc biệt là trong mùa hè này. Bởi chúng có những công dụng to lớn dưới đây:




​*- Ngăn ngừa sạm da: *Các tia UV từ ánh nắng mặt trời kết hợp cùng môi trường xung quanh sẽ “tàn phá” làn da của bạn rất nhanh chóng, khi sử dụng kem chống nắng bạn có thể ngăn ngừa sự tiếp xúc của tia UV đối với làn da, sẽ bảo vệ làn da khỏi sự sạm đen.

*- Tăng cường sức khỏe làn da:* Các tia cực tím trong ánh nắng mặt trời chính là tác nhân gây nên tình trạng da sần sùi, đen sạm, thậm chí là cả ung thư da. Việc sử dụng kem chống nắng sẽ giúp bảo vệ da trước những ảnh hưởng các tia UV, UVA này.

*- Ngăn ngừa lão hóa da: *Các thành phần có bên trong kem chống nắng được xem như “rào cản” ngăn chặn sự tác động của tia UV (gây lão hóa da vết nhăn – vết nám da) ánh nắng mặt trời lên da, ngăn cản quá trình lão hóa da giúp da, trẻ trung và giàu sức sống hơn.

Dưới thời tiết 40-45 độ như hiện nay, bạn nên sử dụng các sản phẩm chống nắng có độ PA +++ và PA ++++.

*2. Giấy thấm dầu*
Thời tiết nóng sẽ khiến bạn đổ mồ hôi, kèm theo dầu. Chính vì thế, bạn nhất định phải mang theo giấy thấm dầu để thấm sạch đi lượng dầu dư thừa. Vì nếu để lớp dầu này bám trên da mặt thì bụi bẩn sẽ thừa cơ bám riết lấy da các nàng, lỗ chân lông tắc nghẽn và mụn sẽ gõ cửa.




​*3. Xịt khoáng*
Khi nhiệt độ cao, da bạn sẽ rất khô, đặc biệt khi bạn ngồi điều hòa, làn da sẽ càng khô hơn nữa, từ đó sẽ tiết nhiều dầu hơn để cân bằng độ ẩm cho da, vì thế dầu xuất hiện sẽ càng nhiều hơn. Vậy nên, bạn phải 'thủ sẵn' một chai xịt khoáng để cân bằng lại độ ẩm cho da, ngăn ngừa dầu và giúp làm giảm tình trạng mụn rộp trong thời tiết oi ả.




​*4. Phấn phủ*
Lớp phấn phủ ở ngoài cùng nên phần lớn các phần phủ đều chứa thành phần ngăn chặn tia tử ngoại có hại và chống nắng giúp bảo vệ da khỏi tác hại của ánh nắng mặt trời.




​Ngoài ra, phấn phủ còn làm da mịn màng hơn, che khuyết điểm vượt trội và giúp hút thấm dầu thừa trên da, giảm thiểu tình trạng tiết nhờn khiến lớp makeup hàng ngày mướt mịn hơn.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

